# Help Sunstar here, corydora substrate Q.



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am interested in some cories in the future, I would like albino. 

I am looking for a sand, preferably black, that is barble safe. 

I am also interested in Blind Cave tetra, Ghost catfish and perhaps a couple other fish that are either transparent, albino or white. 

So I am looking at compatablity with each other, recommended stocking for a 29 gallon. I am not doing tihs right away, I am just in planning stages.

The tank in mind won't be planted... can I still post a journal on it?


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

I have used this before, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10741+7324&pcatid=7324 I used it for a African tank, I mixed it with some Eco-Complete African Cichlid sand and it looks great. I was thinking of using it in some of my Apisto's tanks to bring their color out. Also I have heard that you can use the pool sand, the stuff they use in pool filters, but I am not real sure of the different colors available. This would be a more economical route if it came in black. Good luck. Let me know whatch do.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Sunstar--for your sand, get the fine grade and black sand from http://www.aquariumsands.com.

I have TONS of dwarf cories that run around on the sand I have in my tank without any issues. The sand itself is cheap, and you would only need one bag of it. Shipping is a bit pricey, but a great deal overall. I recommend them.

For your fish, you can always try Aquabid!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I understand that TMS can erode the barbels of cories. I would like to find something a little safer.

Edit: Donald, looking at the link provided.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had them in there for a few months now with no problems. I understand your concerns. You could just get AquaSoil.....


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't want to be using something for plants when I am not using plants. The sand in your link looks good, I'd have to look at shipping, cross border might make it too expensive though. However, I have oodles of time to gather materials and research what I need.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

NUTS! Sorry Sun; I forgot you were in Canada. My bad!

Wouldn't they have something on Aquabid in Canada that would prove to be sufficient for your needs? I only suggested AquaSoil as I know that it is pretty "non-abbrasive" for catfish barbels. You may change your mind later, though, and want to through in some low light crypts in some pockets in the rock.

If this is indeed going to be a cave set up (which I think is awesome, BTW!!! Don't see many of those...), you may want to think about drilling out some of the rock face into a shallow bowl and adding some cypts, anubias, java fern, or other low light species. Marselia minuta might look cool growing from "the rock" down the "face" into the cave towards the bottom. It should creep on lava rock.

Just a suggestion. It might provide some interest or spark your already sweet imagination! I am just enthused about seeing it soon!

Have a nice weekend, Sun!


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I think the whole eroding barbels w/ sharp sand is a myth.

I am currently using Gray Coast Calcite which is made up of some pretty sharp pieces (think small pieces of fractured rock). None of my cories show any barbel damage after 6 months and I have been monitoring them very closely.

I remember reading somewhere that barbel erosion is most likely cause by bad husbandry and tank maintenance neglect.

Charlie


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Black diamond sand blasting sand.

About $10 for 40lbs @ Tractor Supply, Lowes, Home Depot.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> NUTS! Sorry Sun; I forgot you were in Canada. My bad!
> 
> Wouldn't they have something on Aquabid in Canada that would prove to be sufficient for your needs? I only suggested AquaSoil as I know that it is pretty "non-abbrasive" for catfish barbels. You may change your mind later, though, and want to through in some low light crypts in some pockets in the rock.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is the cave. I will keep in mind some plants. The thought has been going through my mind as to How I can incorperate low lighters. I've worked on a few simple sketches, but most of the design is in my head just itching to get out.

I might keep in mind, those holes that open up from underground rivers and things.

I am considering using the brown pigment once more, looking at cave images, there are a number that are brown from iron oxides, tannins and whatnot.


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

I use S-grade Colorquartz for my tanks.


----------

